# Suggest cheap and best netbook



## esumitkumar (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi..I own Acer 5536 for 2 yrs but its getting heated and battery doesnt last much. My uses are following :

1. Web surfing
2. Movie watching
3. Skype video calls
4. Flash gaming sometime 
5. Office work (MS Excel, Outlook)

Could you please suggest cheapest netbook having 

1. Good battery life (3-4 hrs)
2. Should not get heated even after 2-3 hrs of net usage/office work
3. Good speakers 

Please advice

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 13, 2012)

Lenovo S205 or Samsung NP305U1A-A07IN


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 13, 2012)

both are AMD CPU and are above 20K range..AMDs get hot very fast..pls suggest Intel ones..with max 15k price


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 13, 2012)

Heating issue in AMD is part of history now. Their C/E/A series runs cooler than Intel counterpart. I'll seriously suggest against going for Intel Atom. They are way too slow and struggle to run Windows 7 properly.

At 15k, this is the only laptop you can buy: Acer AOD 270


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 13, 2012)

esumitkumar said:


> both are AMD CPU and are above 20K range..AMDs get hot very fast..pls suggest Intel ones..with max 15k price



no they don't. This is an old misconception


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 13, 2012)

I plan to run XP..XP rocks !


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 13, 2012)

then you should be fine. XP runs easily on Atom. But Windows 7 have problem. moreover manufacturers load the netbook with so much crapwares that even basic task starts taking minutes to finish.

And if you get Atom based netbook, do check that the processor is 2600/2800 and not the old N270 or such. Performance wise both are same but new one should offer more battery life.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 13, 2012)

you would lose in performance if you get an atom. Get the AMD. you wont regret it.


----------

